# Create dual boot of Mac Lion and Mac snow leopard



## stevenros (May 9, 2011)

I know that Mac lion is released and we can download it from App store. But for that one must have Snow Leopard in his machine which I already have.

I have also created a new partition with Stellar partition manager for Mac Lion and downloaded the Mac Lion. 

Now, I want know how to install it and create Mac OS X 10.7 my default OS.


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

Just run the installer and choose the partition you want to install it to.

Once you install it, just use *Startup Disk* preference panel to set which OS partition to start from.


----------



## stevenros (May 9, 2011)

Thanks Headrush,

I am enjoying Mac Lion without any risk. Its because I have a complete clone my drive stored at external disk.


----------



## tompatrick (Apr 19, 2010)

1) Create a partition for Mac OS X Lion

You can create a new partition on your hard drive with Disk Utility, this does not require you to reformat the drive and you should not lose any data (besides, you have that backup just in case something goes wrong, right?).

* Disk Utility>>Select hard drive >>Click &#8220;Partition&#8221;>>Click &#8220;+&#8221; add a new partition
* Set partition size
* Click&#8216;Apply&#8217;
* Click &#8220;Partition&#8221; to recheck

2) Now Install Mac OS X Lion on the new partition

* Launch Mac OS X lion Installer
it will ask for drive to install on
choose the partition created
* Click on Install


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

tompatrick said:


> 2) Now Install Mac OS X Lion on the new partition
> 
> * Launch Mac OS X lion Installer
> it will ask for drive to install on
> ...


Before installing I would backup the installer since it deletes itself after running.

I preferred to extract the DMG image from within the installer and burn to a DVD so I have a bootable Lion DVD for installing on my other Macs.


----------



## tompatrick (Apr 19, 2010)

Thanks headrush I missed on to the most important step to mention thanks


----------



## stevenros (May 9, 2011)

Headrush said:


> Before installing I would backup the installer since it deletes itself after running.
> 
> I preferred to extract the DMG image from within the installer and burn to a DVD so I have a bootable Lion DVD for installing on my other Macs.


Thanks headrush, 
I have already cloned my drive with *Stellar Drive clone* and created a backup for my Mac. Let me check if I can boot from there or not. Will be back with my experience.

Thanks


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

I for one had absolutely no OS X experience ever in my life. My neighbor wanted to upgrade his older machine to 10.4 Tiger but he still wanted his older OS X and he still needed to boot into Classic mode. He had 3 HD's in his system which basically made it a no brainer. The instructions above are basically right on. If you have a spare partition or spare hard drive in my case, making a dual boot OS X system is easier then doing it in Windows. My buddy now has a Triple boot system of OS 10.2, 10.4 and Classic 9.2.2.

But to be on the safe side I did use one of the hard drives to create a backup of his original stuff first. That is where Carbon Copy Cloner comes in. Another no brainer piece of software. 

Just my two cents on this subject.


----------

